# Hyperlink von GWT



## Gastprogrammierer (7. Aug 2008)

hallo

entwickle gerade eine nette gwt anwendung, und möchte die das gwt widget "Hyperlink" verwenden.
kann aber nicht herausfinden wie ich dieses mit CSS formatieren kann... bzw wie ich effekte a la:
hover, visited usw darstelle

hat jemand eine demodatei für mich, bzw kann mir sonst helfen?

mfg


----------



## toom (30. Aug 2008)

Hi!

Wenn Du bei einem Hyperlink mit der setStyleName()-Methode eine Styleklasse hinzufügen möchtest, dann weist Du dem div-Element, dass den Hyperlink umfasst, einen Style zu. Die Lösung ist dem inneren Element, also der <a href=...-Element, eine Styleklasse zuzuweisen. Das funktioniert zB so

meinHyperlink.setStyleName("HyperlinkStyle");

und in der entsprechenden CSS Style Datei steht dann:
.HyperlinkStyle a { color:green; }

Du kannst das sehr gut im Hosted-Mode Browser überprüfen, wenn Du einen Rechtsklick auf den Link machst und dann auf Inspect Element klickst.


----------



## Matt (22. Jan 2009)

Heyho,

ginge das nicht auch mit dem Standard CSS-Sytle Rule

.gwt-Hyperlink { }

??

Ich meine damit sollte man auch das nötige in die CSS reinhauen können wenn man Hyplerink benutzt ^^ aber bin selber noch sehr Frisch daher nur so am rande 


___________________________________
Nice infos auf http://www.mrwn.de/wiki


----------



## byte (22. Jan 2009)

Jo, dann gilt das halt für alle Hyperlink-Objekte gleichermaßen. Die CSS-Tags stehen in der Javadoc.


----------

